# How do "vendors" get away with boardups like this??



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

How do vendors get away with doing board jobs like this?? No carriage bolts and 2x4's, using particle board, and its not even covering the entire opening! Crazy...


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

I was at a property today where someones idea of boarding a window was to lean a board against the window form the inside and lean a 2x4 on it. guess he forgot the bolts ???


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

thats crap, mabey it was the city?


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

There's no way anyone paid them for that in this field. Like Stateline said, it must've been someone that doesn't have as strict guidelines.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> How do vendors get away with doing board jobs like this?? No carriage bolts and 2x4's, using particle board, and its not even covering the entire opening! Crazy...


The city of Tucson boards up windows like that.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The same way someone got away with this.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GT thats the sort of thing that happens when you have companies like Homeland that want a bid list as long as your arm. 
Only problem their demanded pricing is too low to do things right.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

High quality Craigslist work.. :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Very common to find this in my area. I like finding them because I get paid to correct them. 

Had a hand rail about two months ago that was built out of the rotting 1x and 2x material that was buried under leaves behind the shed. I got $200 to tear it out and install one correctly made of 2x PT. Took less than 2 hours and used $50 in materials. 

I routinely get paid to re-board windows. Usually it is the same rotting 2xs that need replacing. Another common one is threaded rod with a nut on the outside and inside instead of carriage bolts or it is like the ones in the pictures.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I found a handrail on a set of entry steps that was put up with brad nails, I grabbed it as I walked up and the entire thing came of in my hand.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Sicoupe06 said:


> ? . . .No carriage bolts and 2x4's, using particle board, and its not even covering the entire opening!. . .


That's not particle board, it's OSB (oriented strand board). Particle board is an interior use only product, usually countertop sub-straight. OSB on the other hand has a "wet-dry cycle" rating and can withstand limited exposure outside, usually used as wall and roof sheathing, and in the case of 3/4" T&G OSB, subfloor.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The same way someone got away with this.


I would have used rope at least that way you dont penetrate the posts assuming they used nails to attach them or anything for that matter 
Ghetto


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Those aluminum columns are not worth anything but scrap now


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

that board up does look like a " city " job i take em down frequently re bid and replace those hand rails are priceless btw that wint stick is an MCS piece and due to the fact its red where it says DANGER means the contractor is newish and hasnt figured out color copy/ printing costs more in actuality i have " cheated a bit " using OSB but we use all that paint we have to dispose of to " treat,weatherproof " the lumber prior to installation when we do use it we stipulate in the contract bid that we are going to do same and also give a price for conventional ply this has worked well for us over the years but that was prior to price slashing 
when using the treated osb we figured the price point of the new lumber against the cost of the used/free lumber and actually made a couple more pennies per UI currently the big money is the carriage bolts they have close to tripled in price


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

i do remember one contractor years ago that i seemed to be following would remove his bolts, i assume after the pictures.. we had like 10 props that were boarded everything was in place the holes were there 2 by on the inside but no bolts LMAO


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I received an unsolicited package from Michigan Realty Solutions trying to sub work in my area. I wasted the a few minutes looking through the stuff to find that the pictures in the training slides for boarding clearly showed the use of OSB.........


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, when someone pays 4.00per linear ft for handrail, and 35.00 for a HUD board up.....of did I mention that is before 20% off?

Then this is what you get. Was it by chance a Fannie property? AMS perhaps?


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

This was an lps...


----------

